# Options for Deceased Parent's Timeshare



## Bag_Man (Dec 9, 2022)

I have a parent who recently passed away and owns a Diamond Resorts timeshare. What are my options for this timeshare? It was purchased about 20 years ago through Epic Vacations Club, which was bought by Sunterra, which was bought by Diamond Resorts, which is now apparently owned by HGV. I think she pays for about 10k points a year or something like that. I have also seen property tax bills for a portion of a resort property in California. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2022)

Welcome to TUG. We're sorry for your loss. First, a couple of questions. Was your parent the sole owner on the contract? Are you the executor of her estate? Do you want the timeshare, and are (or the estate) in a position to pay the annual fees going forward?

Timeshares have little monetary value. To get an idea what this may bring on a sale, sign on to eBay and enter the resort/week/unit size in the search window. You'll find 'Completed Auctions'. That will show what other similar TSs have sold for. It won't be much.

If you (or siblings) want it, you can transfer title into the name(s) of the heir. If nobody wants it, they are not required to accept any bequest. Have an attorney write a letter to the timeshare outfit (Diamond, in this case) saying that the estate finds nobody to take the property and offer the deed back in lieu of foreclosure. They probably will refuse it and it will eventually go to foreclosure.

Whatever you do, DO NOT sign up with ANY upfront fee 'get you out of your timeshare' outfit. they are ALL scams designed to separate you from your money. 

Good Luck. We wish you well.

Jim


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 9, 2022)

You could also offer it for free here in the TUG bargain forum, someone might be interested in taking possession.


----------



## Duh (Dec 10, 2022)

Bag_Man said:


> I have a parent who recently passed away and owns a Diamond Resorts timeshare. What are my options for this timeshare? It was purchased about 20 years ago through Epic Vacations Club, which was bought by Sunterra, which was bought by Diamond Resorts, which is now apparently owned by HGV. I think she pays for about 10k points a year or something like that. I have also seen property tax bills for a portion of a resort property in California. Thanks in advance!


The first question to ask is "is the other parent alive"? If so, then that parent still owns the timeshare as a single owner. If not, then is the timeshare listed in the will stating what is to happen to it? 10,000 points is about $2,000 in maint fees for the year. If no original owner is alive you can accept it as part of your inheritance or decline that portion of your inheritance.


----------



## Bag_Man (Dec 10, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome to TUG. We're sorry for your loss. First, a couple of questions. Was your parent the sole owner on the contract? Are you the executor of her estate? Do you want the timeshare, and are (or the estate) in a position to pay the annual fees going forward?
> 
> Timeshares have little monetary value. To get an idea what this may bring on a sale, sign on to eBay and enter the resort/week/unit size in the search window. You'll find 'Completed Auctions'. That will show what other similar TSs have sold for. It won't be much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Great info. my parent was the sole owner, and I am the executor of her estate. 

I don't know if I want the timeshare to be honest. If there is no monetary value to be expected for her estate, then I may just forget about it. But I'll check out ebay as you said.


----------



## Bag_Man (Dec 10, 2022)

Duh said:


> The first question to ask is "is the other parent alive"? If so, then that parent still owns the timeshare as a single owner. If not, then is the timeshare listed in the will stating what is to happen to it? 10,000 points is about $2,000 in maint fees for the year. If no original owner is alive you can accept it as part of your inheritance or decline that portion of your inheritance.


Thanks. No, the other parent is not alive and there is no guidance specific to the timeshare in the will.


----------



## Duh (Dec 11, 2022)

Bag_Man said:


> Thanks. No, the other parent is not alive and there is no guidance specific to the timeshare in the will.


IMO, I would simply decline it from the inheritance. I have been a timeshare owner for almost 34 years now and back when I first bought, there was no AirBnB, VRBO, Booking . com, or even the Internet so owning a timeshare was about the only way to take a vacation without having to stay in a hotel like I did when growing up. Now, with all of these other options, why tie yourself up with an annual maint fee? Use the other routes if you want to vacation and for years when you don't vacation, keep the money. I don't know what sentimental value you have to the timeshare but logically speaking, there is no reason to own one these days. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Kozman (Dec 21, 2022)

Duh said:


> IMO, I would simply decline it from the inheritance. I have been a timeshare owner for almost 34 years now and back when I first bought, there was no AirBnB, VRBO, Booking . com, or even the Internet so owning a timeshare was about the only way to take a vacation without having to stay in a hotel like I did when growing up. Now, with all of these other options, why tie yourself up with an annual maint fee? Use the other routes if you want to vacation and for years when you don't vacation, keep the money. I don't know what sentimental value you have to the timeshare but logically speaking, there is no reason to own one these days. Good luck with whatever you decide.


Well said. There is no good reason to accept a timeshare as part of an inheritance. Why tie yourself to a never ending money pit.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 23, 2022)

Kozman said:


> Well said. There is no good reason to accept a timeshare as part of an inheritance. Why tie yourself to a never ending money pit.



Easy!  Vacationing in hotels sucks!  That's a pretty good reason.


----------



## Duh (Dec 23, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Easy!  Vacationing in hotels sucks!  That's a pretty good reason.


If this were the 1980's, you'd be right. That is the main reason I got into timesharing back in 1989 because I hated staying in a hotel on vacation. But now with so many ways to book a timeshare type unit through AirBnB, VRBO, Booking . com, Armed Forces Vacation Club, and even right here from TUG, there really is no good reason to buy/own a timeshare anymore.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2022)

Bag_Man said:


> I have a parent who recently passed away and owns a Diamond Resorts timeshare. What are my options for this timeshare? It was purchased about 20 years ago through Epic Vacations Club, which was bought by Sunterra, which was bought by Diamond Resorts, which is now apparently owned by HGV. I think she pays for about 10k points a year or something like that. I have also seen property tax bills for a portion of a resort property in California. Thanks in advance!


I never knew Epic Vacation Club was purchased  by Sunterra.
I have never heard of Epic Vacation Club until today. LOL
I learned something new every day. LOL


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2022)

Correction Sunterra acquisition was for Epic Resorts and not Epic Vacation Club. There is a difference because Epic Vacation Club is still operating in 2022.


----------

